# powernowd funktioniert nicht [solved]

## 76062563

Hallo,

ich habe einen AMD Athlon 3500+ und würde gern Cool'n'Quiet benutzen.

Deswegen habe ich mir powernowd emerged und den Kernel so kompiliert:

```
Processor family (AMD-Opteron/Athlon64)  --->   

< > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel CPU microcode support  

<M> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support        

<M> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support     

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                

[ ] Symmetric multi-processing support  

[*] Preemptible Kernel                             

[*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock   

[*] IOMMU support      

--- Machine check support

[*]   Intel MCE features  
```

und so

```

[*] CPU Frequency scaling 

[ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging 

<*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

[*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details 

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

<*>   'performance' governor 

<*>   'powersave' governor 

---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling  

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

<*>   CPU frequency table helpers

---   CPUFreq processor drivers  

<*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow! 

< > Intel Enhanced SpeedStep     

<M> ACPI Processor P-States driver   

--- shared options  

[ ] /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

Von den Modulen sind momentan keine eingebunden.

Wenn ich powernowd starte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *powernowd wrote:*   

> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.90hun6, (c) 2003-2004 John Clemens
> 
> powernowd: Found 1 physical cpu and 1 virtual cpu:
> 
> powernowd: Couldn't open file /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
> ...

 

Der Ordner /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ existiert, ist jedoch leer. Scheinbar fehlt noch irgendetwas im Kernel, ich weiß allerdings nicht was.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Danke,

Jonny

----------

## reptile

versuch mal die beiden punkte

```
<*> CPU frequency table helpers

<*> ACPI Processor P-States driver
```

mit zu aktivieren.

(edit:typo)

----------

## 76062563

Ich jetzt beides fest einkompiliert, ändert leider nichts, hat noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## RealGeizt

Hi!

Probiers mal mit meinem Howto.

Bis jetzt hats bei jedem funktioniert  :Wink: 

http://linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=165014

----------

## tgurr

Selbes Problem hier, nach einem Kernel Update (mit selber .config) ging es auf einmal nicht mehr und inzwischen hat es sich leider auch nicht wieder gebessert (neuere Kernels, bzw. gentoo-sources Revisionen).

Schade eigentlich, denn es hat wirklich sehr zuverlässig funktioniert.

Der einzige Unterschied bei mir:

cpu0 gibt es

```

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq

2200000

```

nur will powernowd leider trozdem nicht, da ich leider keine 255 CPU's habe?

```

powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.90hun6, (c) 2003-2004 John Clemens

powernowd: Found 1 physical cpu and 1 virtual cpu:

powernowd: Couldn't open file /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu255/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

----------

## 76062563

Ich habe den Kernel so wie in dem HowTo beschrieben gemacht...

 *dmesg |grep powernow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg |grep powernow
> 
> ...

 

Was bedeutet PSB? Im BIOS hab ich nur cool 'n' quiet gefunden, und das ist enabled.

Ratlose Grüße,

Jonny

edit: ich glaube mittlerweile rausgefunden zu haben, dass PSB Processor System Bus, was mich allerdings nicht wirklich weiterbringt.

----------

## tgurr

Hmm wenn es dich beruhigt, bei mir sieht das ganze so aus:

```

dmesg | grep powernow

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

```

also ohne die PSB Meldung und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Immer Segfault:

```

powernowd[20519]: segfault at 00002aaaaacd4d1b rip 00002aaaaac06740 rsp 00007fffffffe600 error 7

```

----------

## 76062563

Das beruhigt mich jetzt nicht wirklich, im Gegenteil...

Nachdem ich den Link von RealGeizt gelesen hab möchte ich sowieso lieber den 'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor benutzen.

----------

## 76062563

Ich habs geschafft... Nach einem BIOS Update funktionierts genau so wie RealGeizt geschrieben hat.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## RealGeizt

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Ich habs geschafft... Nach einem BIOS Update funktionierts genau so wie RealGeizt geschrieben hat.
> 
> Vielen Dank!

 

Schön! Bitte, bitte  :Smile: 

----------

## 76062563

Eine Frage hab ich doch noch:

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, dass der ondemand governor relativ träge reagiert... Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass er sich schneller der aktuellen Last anpasst?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Eine Frage hab ich doch noch:
> 
> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, dass der ondemand governor relativ träge reagiert... Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass er sich schneller der aktuellen Last anpasst?

 

Soweit ich weiss nicht. Er reagiert nur träge beim runterschalten der Frequenz finde ich...aber das macht ja nichts. Beim hochschalten, schaltet er ganz schnell durch...so ists jedenfalls bei mir.

----------

## bbgermany

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Eine Frage hab ich doch noch:
> 
> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, dass der ondemand governor relativ träge reagiert... Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass er sich schneller der aktuellen Last anpasst?

 

wenn du auf ondemand gehst wird ein neues verzeichnis in "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/" erstellt mit dem namen "ondemand" vielleicht kannst du da noch was drehen.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *76062563 wrote:*   Eine Frage hab ich doch noch:
> 
> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, dass der ondemand governor relativ träge reagiert... Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass er sich schneller der aktuellen Last anpasst? 
> 
> wenn du auf ondemand gehst wird ein neues verzeichnis in "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/" erstellt mit dem namen "ondemand" vielleicht kannst du da noch was drehen.

 

stimmt...ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. wobei ich persönlich da nix ändern würde.  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

ein versuch ist es doch wert oder  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Intel erklärt den Sinn und Zweck der Dateien im ondemand Verzeichnis hier (englisch).

----------

## 76062563

Thx Earthwings!

Ich habe die 'up_threshold' auf 60 gestellt, jetzt ist alles so wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Thx Earthwings!
> 
> Ich habe die 'up_threshold' auf 60 gestellt, jetzt ist alles so wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab.

 

cool, was genau hast du jetzt damit bewirkt? damit das system schneller anspricht?

----------

## Earthwings

Standardmäßig erhöht der ondemand Governor die Frequenz, sobald die CPU zu mehr als 80% ausgelastet ist. Setzt man den Wert auf 60, wird bereits auf eine Auslastung von 60% und mehr reagiert.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Standardmäßig erhöht der ondemand Governor die Frequenz, sobald die CPU zu mehr als 80% ausgelastet ist. Setzt man den Wert auf 60, wird bereits auf eine Auslastung von 60% und mehr reagiert.

 

ahh, regelungstechnik halt  :Smile: 

danke.

----------

